# Pictures of Ivy's Mom VB carrier



## Gisele (Jan 16, 2009)

Below are pictures of my new Vintage Bitch Carrier by Ivy's Mom. My dog loves it, he was happy just lying inside after we came back from our little outing. The photos aren't the best because I took them with my cell phone, my camera is broken.


----------



## *Tricia* (Dec 1, 2007)

Very nice! I can see why you and your dog are so pleased with it


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Ahhhhhh......looks like a perfect fit! Thanks for sharing girl 

Lori


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Amazing. It's bigger than I thought. Maybe you're just a little thing.  Either way, that bag is awesome and the dog in it is crazy cute. It looks like it was made just for her! Congrats on a great purchase. Lori is so talented.


----------



## Harley's Mom (Feb 5, 2009)

Beautiful bag. I am so jealous...I want one as well. I think we should sponsor Ivy's Mom to stay home and sew bags full time!


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

rcj1095 said:


> Amazing. It's bigger than I thought. Maybe you're just a little thing.  Either way, that bag is awesome and the dog in it is crazy cute. It looks like it was made just for her! Congrats on a great purchase. Lori is so talented.


Hee heeee....it actually isn't really very big. Willow is about 7 lbs and fits in it without much wiggle room. Ivy is only 2lbs 4 oz and LOOOVES it so she can lay down and hide and sleep, and pop her head up if something sounds interesting to her. here are the measurements to give you an idea.

Strap approx. 40" in length
Bottom measurement is 13.5"x10"
Carrier ends 8" deep
Center of carrier 12.5" deep
Blanket 19" square


Lori


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

That size sounds perfect!!! Today is my birthday and my Mom is getting me one of these beautiful bags for my babies for my birthday. I can't wait!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gisele (Jan 16, 2009)

rcj1095, make sure you post pictures of your bag when you get it. Also if someone has a bigger dog they can just take the pillow out to make more room, the inside is still nice and plush even without the pillow.


----------



## Harley Ridin Chopper (Nov 8, 2007)

Lori, did you ever put these on a site? PM me what you charge, I may get one with my birthday money LOL. Hopefully I get enough, everyone around me is so broke hahaha. I will have to beg, money please =P 

I know they are vintage materials, do you ever come across something more unisex in color? Hubby would probably have a fit if I put Chopper in something feminine. Either way I don't care, I just LOVE them and want one.


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

rcj1095 said:


> That size sounds perfect!!! Today is my birthday and my Mom is getting me one of these beautiful bags for my babies for my birthday. I can't wait!!!!!!!!!


Hey....Happy Birthday  It is my birthday today also 

Lori


----------



## sakyurek (Mar 24, 2009)

These bags are wonderful are there any sizes or is it one size I want for my pomeranian she is 10LBS do you think is it good for us?


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

Ivy's Mom.......do you use a pattern or do you make up your own pattern? If you do use a pattern, do you mind if I ask what one? I do some sewing and I'd like to make my own, but I do like the way yours look. They are really nice!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Not sure when Lori will see this, so hopefully she doesn't mind if I answer. She designs and makes her own pattern.  And as far as I know they are all made one size.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

The size I have is about 13" across inside where they sit. About 8" from the bottom of the bag to the side view. It does have a padded cushion inside too.


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks TLI! I figured she must make her own pattern cause I have never seen any so beautifully made from commercially sold patterns.  She's really talented. My Aunt was a seamstress when she was alive and she used to make her own patterns for womens dresses, etc. Wish I could do that!


----------

